# Hello



## O.F.Koelling (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi dear fellows,

I'm a composer, arranger, orchestrator & producer from Germany.
Located in Hamburg - Germany and in Mexico City - Mexico where I stay part of the year. Actually I'm building up my new mock up system - Mac Pro 8 Core - 32 GB. really fun ..awesome maschine.. :D 

I'ts so fantastic that I've found this forum now ! 

Happy to be right on board.

Please visit me on my page! :D 
Comments very welcome!

All the very best, 
Oliver F. Koelling.
http://www.koellingmusic.com


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to VI Oliver. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Hal (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Machine 
Welcome here 
best place.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome, Oliver.


----------

